# My Dogue De Bordeaux & Boston Terrier



## PunkRockStars (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello everyone!

My name is Alex, owner and founder in Punk Rock Stars kennel - home of champion Dogue De Bordeaux and Boston Terrier!

I'm glad to introduce you my dogs...hope you'll like them


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Stunning but need more pictures! :thumbup1:


----------



## PunkRockStars (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Jackie  I will post more photos soon


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

PunkRockStars said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Alex, owner and founder in Punk Rock Stars kennel - home of champion Dogue De Bordeaux and Boston Terrier!
> 
> I'm glad to introduce you my dogs...hope you'll like them


yep! love them one of my favorite breeds
Welcome to the forum


----------



## PunkRockStars (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks DT!


----------



## whirlwind (Jan 23, 2013)

Ohhhh what beautiful dogs. Our boy is a ddb cross, I will put some pics up soon. Your photo's and your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## PunkRockStars (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Whirlwind  Best breed ever )


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

They are beautiful. What is the weight of mum. My rotties are 48kg are they bigger then that. My OH said we must get one of them.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

stunning photos i agree more pics :thumbup1:


----------



## PunkRockStars (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for your kind of words guys....more photo as promised, our 2 new pups!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Love the bottom pup is he darker?


----------



## PunkRockStars (Sep 11, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Love the bottom pup is he darker?


Yes, he is darker...there are few phenotype in Dogue De Bordeaux breed... Dark color often comes with huge bone, deep and broad chest and a very wrinkled muzzle. It's a 3 months old male on photos.

On 1st photo it's a female, she have lighter pigment, but more typical muzzle - wider and less deep... I like them both...they are newest additional to our kennel!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I was going to say he looks male..lovely dog,how come the darker ones are bigger,i prefer the darker ones :thumbup1:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cute!
but where are the Boston Terriers??


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Very cute!
> but where are the Boston Terriers??


I was just about to ask this !

I love Bostons :001_wub:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

WOW they are just amazing dogs!!!! Love the breed and would be very tempted if i had a bigger house!


----------



## cellistka (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow! I've dreamed about having DDB when I was a kid..... 
Gorgeous! And I love your darker puppy!


----------

